# برنامج رائع لعمل Cv



## ahmed ezzat (9 أغسطس 2008)

أخواني الأعزاء لتقدم لوظيفة الواجة التيتكون لك هي عمل CV جيد يتم عرض المعلومات التخصك بطريقة رائعة اليكم البرنامجhttp://www.opencv.com/product/opencv.exe


----------



## المسلم84 (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكراا جزيلا...


----------



## mtc.eng (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزيل الشكر .

بداية طيبة احسنت .

ننتظر جديدك القادم .

البغدادي


----------



## سيودا (14 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## ahmed ezzat (18 أغسطس 2008)

يفضل عمل كوبي باست على الورد


----------



## م_رفعت (18 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يكرمكم....اين الباسوورد


----------



## amod (18 أغسطس 2008)

معلش ياجماعة البرنامج عندي ما اشتغل الرجاء تنزيلة مرة اخرى يبدو ان هناك مشكلة ما وشكر ا لكم


----------



## ahmed ezzat (18 أغسطس 2008)

البرنامج جربتة وشغال أرجو ان يسمح المشرف بأظهار أل***** الخاص بي أذا كنت تريد معرفة كيفية التشغيلette3512***********


----------



## ahmed ezzat (18 أغسطس 2008)

الظاهر ياأخي أنك مش عارف تشغلة البرنامج يشتغل معاك من غير باس ورد الباس وورد لأوبشن غير مهمة


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكر اجزيلا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## شخطوط (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة الرائعه


----------



## Asmar07 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وادام الله عطاكم


----------



## ayham87 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## bassel hatem (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## مهندس بيوميديكال (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بيكووو (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مفيدة جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

1000 شـــــــكـــــــــر


----------



## almathhji (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Sandrose90 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كتيييير يا مهندس احمد انا جديدة هنا ارجو ان تقبلوني بينكم


----------

